

Reia Programming Language - oscardelben
http://github.com/tarcieri/reia/tree/master

======
thristian
Looking at the first page, I notice they've copied Ruby's system of having
separate interpreters for interactive use and scripting use. I don't know much
about Ruby, but I know Python quite well and I know it gets along quite well
with having only one interpreter. Is there any technical reason why having two
interpreters is a good idea?

~~~
extension
Eh? Ruby has one interpreter. It also comes with an interactive shell called
IRB, written in Ruby. Reia works the same way.

------
apgwoz

        module Fibonacci
          def simple(0)
            0
          end
          def simple(1)
            1
          end
          def simple(n)
            simple(n - 1) + simple(n - 2)
          end
        end
    

Ruby style syntax for this example seems too verbose when you consider the
succinctness of:

    
    
        fib(0) -> 0;
        fib(1) -> 1;
        fib(N) when N > 0 -> fib(N-1) + fib(N-2) .

~~~
Xichekolas
Very true, but the appeal, to me, of Reia is better string/regex support than
currently available in Erlang.

At least that was stated in their goals somewhere, and admittedly my Erlang-fu
is fairly weak, so I could be missing something awesome in that area.

~~~
apgwoz
I think it's a general consensus that Erlang does not handle dealing with
strings very nicely. If Reia can abstract those problems away then it will
probably gain a lot of traction. Probably much more than Lisp <del>For</del>
Flavoured Erlang, unfortunately.

------
joshsharp
I'm on the mailing list for the development of Reia and I've been watching
progress with some interest. There's already a web framework being built
(Ryan) so once the language becomes fully usable I think this'll be a very
interesting language.

The one thing that worries me is how much Erlang will still be required. Reia
is turning out to have a very Ruby-like syntax, so it should be easy to pick
up, but having to learn Erlang as well would give me second thoughts.

~~~
njharman
Instead second thinking learning Reia and Erlang, just go learn Erlang. Erlang
is finished and has a web framework today.

~~~
noss
Or go LFE

<http://github.com/rvirding/lfe/tree/master>

